# Anyone ride a KTM bike? Any good?



## marzjennings (15 May 2016)

Looks like KTM are trying to break into the US market and I'm interested it getting one of their bikes. Does anyone ride a KTM bike, road or mountain bike? If so, would you recommend one?
Cheers.


----------



## vickster (15 May 2016)

@Firestorm and @russ.will have I think


----------



## Ajax Bay (15 May 2016)

I have ridden 80km alongside a KTM bike [Edit after @Firestorm 's post below prompted memory: Revelator Sky disc Di2] with hydraulic discs, through axles, SP dyno hub and Di2 with which the experienced Audax rider had treated himself from Austria when the pound was high against the Euro. After several thousand miles, his high expectations had been completely fulfilled or even surpassed: he was very pleased. And I rather covet one, but not with the Di2. After having a good look for 10km, I said "tell me about your bike": hence the information and opinion above (precised version ). Rider 'Jim' (domus Stroud) and KTM seen again on the Brevet Cymru 400 last month.


----------



## Firestorm (15 May 2016)

My brother has an online shop which does KTMs , primarily frames but he does build them up and sell them too, As a consequence I have a rigid Ultra 29 and an a Revelator carbon road bike.
Not sure what wheels, groupsets erc the come with as standard. The road bike ultegra with Halo wheels and the 29 has Ktm branded wheels and Xt deone groupset.
I really like them both, but , tbh, I havent had a great deal to compare them with so probably not a particularly objective comment.

The revelator 3300 was a quality frame with a poorer spec groupset at a price set at the higher end of entry level (according to the reviews, as a consequence they didnt sell well. My brother bought a load of the frames (which were the same accross the range) in the 3300 colourway and had they have sold well.
This years road models have a disc brake range as well


----------



## Oldbloke (15 May 2016)

I bought an Ultra 1964 27.5 MTB in 2014, excellent spec for the money.

Would recommend, very well built and a quality finish. Rides well and a reasonable weight at 11.6 kgs.

The only disappointment has been the short servicing intervals on the Reba fork.


----------



## marzjennings (15 May 2016)

Cheers for comments, I have the possibility of picking a KTM up for 35% off retail and wondered how their bikes were rated.


----------



## russ.will (21 May 2016)

I have the Revelator Sky Black Di2 and I absolutely love it, especially since I fitted the Schwalbe One Pro tubeless in 28mm.

Let's face it, as long as a bike fits and you've bought the right one for your purposes, they're all bloody good up at these prices. What sold it for me was just the completeness and detail. Everything is Ultegra with no sneaky cheaper BB or cassette; the finishing kit is all Ritchie; the tubeless ready wheels came with tubeless ready tyres and although it came with tubes as stock, even they were Continental. The Di2 box has a really neat little Fouriers mount, with no nasty rubber bands in sight.

It's just complete and (this is just me being me) you don't see many.

Russell


----------

